# Mail strike is over....



## BaitCaster (Jun 28, 2011)

....and my very first order of JD Baits arrived today. They look and feel pretty awseome. Soft and supple. I was tempted to taste them (they look yummy), but thought better of it. I'll be throwing them all weekend for smallies.

Thanks Denny!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish will be jumping in your boat just because you have them with you. :LOL2:


----------

